# Greetings from Alabama



## lmehaffey (Apr 23, 2009)

Good afternoon! I've only just found this forum, but already recognize several familiar "faces" from other fora I've haunted.....good to be here!


----------



## david918 (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum brother


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome Brother to the forum, looking forward to your post.


----------



## RJS (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool Avatar!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome Brother


----------



## lmehaffey (Apr 24, 2009)

RJS said:


> Cool Avatar!



Well, I'm an obssessed "beeker'..... I got to school this morning and reached in my jacket for a piece of chalk and found two queen traps, instead!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. It's a pleasure to have you here.


----------



## Bro. Gerry Kendle (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Brother!


----------

